# Knife Repair



## AKCamper (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a Michrotech Socom D/A which i love, It looks great, it feels great in my hand and it holds an edge great. 
It is the spring loaded flip out type and my spring is broken.
I called Michrotech and asked them if they could fix it because they have a lifetime warenty. They siad they could but that they wouldnt be able to ship it back to me because im not military or police. 
So now im stuck with a not so springgy, spring loaded knife. 
Any sugestions on a place that will fix it or how i can get around this?


----------



## 1M1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you had the knife apart?

If it uses the same spring as all the other Microtech side-openers, it is simply a "replace the coil spring" job. The most dificult part of the job would be reassembly (put some masking tape over the blade edge and after you have it working, Loctite 24/243 the screws). 


0.5 inch replacement springs can be bought on various sites on the net. Springs are usually less than $10 delivered (shipping is the big issue as to cost).

Assuming the knife has the regular torx fasteners and not the "tri-wing" fasteners, no special tools are needed. If you need to get the "tri-wing" drivers, cost goes up, since the drivers usually go for much too much IMO ($45-110 for a set, depending).


----------



## AKCamper (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a tri-wing set, but they are the torx fasteners. 
i have had the knife appart before, which led to me loosing one of the torx skrews 
What sites can you buy springs like this from.
I have been dealing with this for several years now and i would love to get it fixed. who cares about shipping at this point.


----------



## 1M1 (Aug 17, 2008)

Assuming regular coil spring:

http://216.71.158.68/webcat/AftermarketCoilSprings.shtml
http://216.71.158.68/webcat/AftermarketCoilSprings.shtml

and look on 'bay with a search for "Microtech", including descriptions. 

I'm sure there are other places.


Although I bought from Knifekits, I am not so sure of the quality. I bought one from a seller on 'bay and it seemed the same as the knifekits one. They work, though.

Suprisingly, the nicest finished springs I have run accross were from the Gerber autos, but I've yet to see these for sale anywhere and I don't know how strong they are.


----------



## AKCamper (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok so if i use the site you gave me, which spring would i need?


----------



## 1M1 (Aug 21, 2008)

The "large" is the 1/2 inch size.


----------



## AKCamper (Aug 24, 2008)

Dose anyone know where i can get a new torx bolt from for my knife?


----------



## 1M1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Which bolt?

If you have the bolt out, you need to determine the threads and size. 

This will help : http://www.wikihow.com/Read-a-Screw-Thread-Callout

Then simply go to a local machinist supply or such and buy one. You can also order them via such places as McMaster-Carr.

Note that Microtech doesn't send parts out anymore.


----------



## adamlau (Aug 26, 2008)

Find a friend in the military, or a LEO buddy to have him/her send the knife in for you.


----------



## AKCamper (Aug 26, 2008)

I would have my buddy in the airforce send it for me but he is stationed in bermingham right now and if you dont stay on his *** about things he wont get them done. so im kind of hesitant to send it to him because i might not get it back.
And as far as determining the thread count and such, i would need a microscope or a really good magnifing glass for that, and i am not that paitent when it comes to counting small crap.


----------



## AKCamper (Aug 30, 2008)

OK i ordered the spring which came surprisingly fast and i am having a great deal of difficulty installing it. If anyone has experience installing one of these springs please let me know how.


----------



## 1M1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Masking tape the blade edge.

Put spring in handle.

Put pivot pin (the long portion) in.

Get the end of the spring in the blade hole and use the pivot as a lever when rotating the blade. The Blade should be past the fully open position.

Rotate blade down to the open position and lock in place.

Sometimes the plunger goes in first and sometime the plunger goes in when blade is in fully open position.

Once everthing is in the locked open position, unlock the blade and position the blade in a partially closed position (keeps the plunger in place), the other handle is positioned and another screw inserted and hand tightened down.

It is a big PITA, holding all these parts together with the blade under tension, but I have yet to get any of the torsion spring knives together easily.

As to the bolt, you can take the bolt to a supply and they should have a thread index to determine the size.


----------



## AKCamper (Sep 2, 2008)

I am not understanding what parts you are describing. maybie if someone has an exploded view or a youtube video that would be very helpfull.


----------



## 1M1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay.

You indicated you got the knife apart.

The pivot pin is the pin that the blade fit on. Microtech uses two piece pivots but here is the basic idea: http://www.knifekits.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=60_83

The plunger is the piece that releases the bladein auto and has a smaller spring behind it. It looks something like this: http://www.knifekits.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=60_90_242

Since you have the niffty D/A, there will be some differences.


Everything else should be pretty straight forward.


----------

